# Shared library and exe file.



## nabat1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a question. Where can I find info about how the shared libraries work and how one executable file is run in detail in the freebsd OS? Details, for example, what happens when one executable file is run frequently, please.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2010)

If you want to see how an executable works gdb(1) is a debugger. It'll let you single step through an executable. 

The rtld(1) manpage will tell you more about how the dynamic linker works. You can see which libraries are use by an executable with the ldd(1) command.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/ should cover most of the other basics.


----------



## expl (Sep 24, 2010)

nabat1 said:
			
		

> I have a question. Where can I find info about how the shared libraries work and how one executable file is run in detail in the freebsd OS?


http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format

Learn to use google if you want to program.



			
				nabat1 said:
			
		

> Details, for example, what happens when one executable file is run frequently, please.



Same as if it was run single time but multiplied?


----------

